# Pine Milled Today



## burningwood (Aug 7, 2011)

Milled the other pine log today and stickered what I could, ran out of 2 x 2's but will have them Monday. We have about 14 slabs that are 1.25 thick, 17 to 22 inches wide and some 11 & 12 footers. I think we can get another two or three slabs out of the tops and bottoms.

Looks like this week I'll run back in to the next downed pine, hopefully limb it up so it's ready for the weekend.



View attachment 193332
View attachment 193333
View attachment 193334
View attachment 193335
View attachment 193336


bw


----------



## smokinj (Aug 8, 2011)

That looks really good. Glad to see you off to the races!


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 8, 2011)

Sure got some nice slabs their , and a nice job of stacking


----------



## burningwood (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pine*



smokinj said:


> That looks really good. Glad to see you off to the races!



Smokin & John thanks, looks like today (depending on the weather) I'll be running back in to the next pine that is topped off and clear a trail over so we can start milling that this week.

bw


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 9, 2011)

Clear a trail ,that sounds like work . Most of the milling i do is in the lot next to my shop . I would ware the trail bare milling back in the woods i forget to much . if you get a chance snap a few pictures ,we love pictures.


----------



## burningwood (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pictures*



john taliaferro said:


> Clear a trail ,that sounds like work . Most of the milling i do is in the lot next to my shop . I would ware the trail bare milling back in the woods i forget to much . if you get a chance snap a few pictures ,we love pictures.


 
John it has been raining all day (we needed it) with Wednesday being the same so it looks like Thursday should be the day.

I'm thinking about taking Friday off and mill so I'll have plenty of pictures then. The clearing of the trail should be picking up dead fall so I can get to the tree.

bw


----------



## burningwood (Aug 9, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> Clear a trail ,that sounds like work . Most of the milling i do is in the lot next to my shop . I would ware the trail bare milling back in the woods i forget to much . if you get a chance snap a few pictures ,we love pictures.





View attachment 193657



John I'll be working across the brook, if you look up the brook it's off to the right about 75-100 yards.

bw


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 9, 2011)

It took me a while to get my eyes off the brook, its been hot 108 to 110 in mo and kansas, ark to .


----------



## burningwood (Aug 16, 2011)

john taliaferro said:


> It took me a while to get my eyes off the brook, its been hot 108 to 110 in mo and kansas, ark to .


 
John, we finally had a couple days of rain so the brook should be back up (it was very low) but not to the levels of the picture. I'm liking this weather we are having lately, 52-59 at night. 

bw


----------



## burningwood (Aug 29, 2011)

smokinj said:


> That looks really good. Glad to see you off to the races!



Smokin or anyone else, down the road I'll be milling some pine boards for flooring in a small cabin, what thickness wOOd you make them.


bw


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## smokinj (Aug 29, 2011)

burningwood said:


> Smokin or anyone else, down the road I'll be milling some pine boards for flooring in a small cabin, what thickness wOOd you make them.
> 
> 
> bw


 
I am guessing they will be plan down? If so 1-1/4 plan down to about 7/8 to an inch would make a nice floor and room down the road if they ever need refinished.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 29, 2011)

smokinj said:


> I am guessing they will be plan down? If so 1-1/4 plan down to about 7/8 to an inch would make a nice floor and room down the road if they ever need refinished.


That would be an unusual size, although any size could be made to fit. Depends on the subfloor and/or if one cares about making it flush with the transition, should there be one.

The two most common sizes for hardwood flooring are 3/4" and 5/8". The 3/4" allows for more to be sanded at a later date as they keep the t&g on the lower section of the flooring. Food for thought...all of our mileage varies...


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Looks like nice country up there.


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 29, 2011)

Bet the brook is roiling now, hope your not one of the millions with no power


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 30, 2011)

burningwood said:


> Smokin or anyone else, down the road I'll be milling some pine boards for flooring in a small cabin, what thickness wOOd you make them.
> 
> 
> bw




I would think it would depend on the distance between the joists more then anything....

I'm an 'overkill guy', so I'd go 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 on 16 inch centered joists. You'd never hear them squeaking!




Scott (and you could park your truck on 'em) B


----------



## burningwood (Aug 30, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Nice. Thanks for sharing. Looks like nice country up there.[/QUOTE
> 
> We love forestryworks; in the foothills of the Adirondacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokinj (Aug 30, 2011)

TraditionalTool said:


> That would be an unusual size, although any size could be made to fit. Depends on the subfloor and/or if one cares about making it flush with the transition, should there be one.
> 
> The two most common sizes for hardwood flooring are 3/4" and 5/8". The 3/4" allows for more to be sanded at a later date as they keep the t&g on the lower section of the flooring. Food for thought...all of our mileage varies...



For keiln dryed store bought tounge and grove yep yep...I always go thicker with csm wood less worping less twist and room to plan down. Other factor imo is its softwood.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 30, 2011)

smokinj said:


> For keiln dryed store bought tounge and grove yep yep...I always go thicker with csm wood less worping less twist and room to plan down. Other factor imo is its softwood.


That will work as long as the transition is correct, since most folks don't put hardwood on the entire floor and/or it needs to transition at the door. There are various factors, the moisture of the wood, how much it shrinks when it dries, etc...stick frame homes are less forgiving in regards to the floor as it is often more noticeable, IMO.


----------



## the westspartan (Aug 30, 2011)

I would go thicker rather than thinner. I have milled a lot of white pine and it is really nice to mill and doesn't move much, but it is pretty weak and soft. I am not sure I would use it for flooring as I don't think it would hold up too well. That being said I have used it for studs and wall paneling and its just fine. I just think that with any kind of shoe-wearing or claw-having(dogs) traffic it would get torn up quick and require refinishing more often.

It is white pine isn't it? It sure looks like it from the pictures. If it is one of the harder pines, (red, scotch, etc.) It would be better for flooring.

The slabs look great, by the way!


----------



## burningwood (Aug 31, 2011)

the westspartan said:


> I would go thicker rather than thinner. I have milled a lot of white pine and it is really nice to mill and doesn't move much, but it is pretty weak and soft. I am not sure I would use it for flooring as I don't think it would hold up too well. That being said I have used it for studs and wall paneling and its just fine. I just think that with any kind of shoe-wearing or claw-having(dogs) traffic it would get torn up quick and require refinishing more often.
> 
> It is white pine isn't it? It sure looks like it from the pictures. If it is one of the harder pines, (red, scotch, etc.) It would be better for flooring.
> 
> The slabs look great, by the way!




westspartan thanks, yes it is white pine. We also are milling up downed hemlock. We will have our plans for the cabin after labor day so I'll have a better idea what we need for wood or how much more.

Straight slabbing going on until we get enough wood (siding) for the outside. I would also like to mill the roof rafters plus the floor joist.

bw


----------

